# Komischer Lichtschalter, wie verkabeln?



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

Moin

Habe so nen interessanten Aufputz Schalter, bei dem ich nicht weiss wie ich diesen verkable

Ich kenne nur diese Schalter:

Blaues Kabel unten rein --> Blaues Kabel oben raus

Schwarzes Kabel unten rein --> Schwarzes kabel oben raus

Gelbgruenes Kabel unten rein --> Gelb gruenes Kabel oben raus


Habe mal Bilder angehangen

Das wo die Kabel schwarz eingezeichnet ist, wie verkabel ich da welches kabel richtig?
Also es gibt 4 eingaenge, und 2 ausgaenge..


----------



## Duddelz (25. September 2015)

Hallo also aus dem  linken Schaubild heraus könnte es ein  Wechselschalter sein.  Sag mal wieviel Schaltstellen du hast  (von einer Position einschalten (Ausschaltung) oder mehrere(Wechsel oder Kreuzschaltung)  interessanter wären die zeichen  auf dem schalter  ).
 Kurz gesagt wenn du ne Ausschaltung hast,  gehst mit der Phase (Stromführender Leiter  Lebensgefahr !!!  entweder Braun  oder bei altem Kabel  Schwarz  musst du testen ) auf den eingang des Schalters und auf den Ausgang den Draht klemmen der zur Lampe (nehm ich mal an)  geht(der müsste ebenfalls schwarz sein). Grün/gelb durchklemmen in der Dose  (ganz wichtig )  blau ebenfalls durchklemmen.


----------



## Körschgen (25. September 2015)

Hast du nicht letztens noch behauptet du hast dein ganzes Haus verkabelt?!
Hol dir endlich mal nen Elektriker ^^
Einen allpoligen Schalter so wie du ihn in Bild 2 beschreibst habe ich in einem Haus noch nie verbaut, außer im Sicherungskasten vllt.

Das was du da in Bild 1 hast ist ein stinkgewöhnlicher Wechselschalter...
Der absolute Standard Lichtschalter.


----------



## joyraider (25. September 2015)

Bei den meisten Schaltern ist es so der fall das die Phase auf dem aufputz schalter immer alleine ist ist und unten die 2 Schaltstelen sind zu 99% ist die linke schaltstelle ein öffner und die rechte ein Schliesser , dieser Schalter wäre ein Wechselschalter da aber die Herstellung eines reinem Ausschalters genauso teuer Wäre gibt es den nicht und so wird nur der Wechsel/Ausschalter vertrieben es gibt aber auch Kreuzschalter die sind meistens farbig makiert mit 2 graue und 2 Schwarze oder ein Kontroll Wechsel/Ausschalter bei dem KontrollWechsel schalter ist der schalter fast immer gleich aufgebaut : Links oben Phase meistens rot  ,rechts oben Schlieser Kontakt , Links unten öffner kontakt und rechts unten meist blau der Neutral leiter. so ist es zumindest bei den Jung Schaltern


----------



## Brehministrator (25. September 2015)

Mal ganz allgemein: Wenn ich bei einem Schalter nicht sicher bin, wie er nun schaltet, messe ich alle Kombinationen mit einem billigen Durchgangsprüfer / Multimeter durch (für beide Schalterstellungen natürlich). Da kann ich mir hinterher sicher sein, nicht doch einen Denkfehler zu haben  Einmal hat mich das sogar schon vor dem Einbau eines defekten Schalters bewahrt (obwohl frisch aus der Originalverpackung).


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. September 2015)

Also irgendwie sind deine threads immer klasse ^^

Manchmal totaler kaese aber immer irgendwie so tollpatschig :awesome:

Und zum thema:

Hol dir bitte endlich nen elektriker :rofl:


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

Kann es eventuell sein, dass dieser Wechselschalter nicht geeignet ist fuer diese Konstruktion?

Also ich will nur 1 Schalter haben , nicht 2
Also die Konstruktion sollte so aussehen wie auf dem Schaltplan
Brauch ich da eigentlich nicht einfach nur nen Ausschalter? Ich habe bei Obi nur den Wechselschalter gefunden

Hier mal Bilder wie ichs gemacht habe
In meiner Bude ist vieles nur 2 Adrig, ist das schlimm?
Bei meinen uralt-Verwandten ises ebenfalls so

Leider hat das Bauunternehmen hier die Sicherungen bisschen bloed verteilt
Es gibt 2 fuer das ganze Haus

OG, Keller, EG und alles andere haengen an 1 Sicherung (die regelmaessig fliegt) und die Kueche an 1 zweiten Sicherung 
Naja hier mal die Bilder von meinem Schalter

Naja fuer nen Elektriker ist kein Geld da^^ der macht das bestimmt nicht fuer 20 Euro 

Bild 1: rechts nezspannung, Links Lampe


----------



## Körschgen (25. September 2015)

Was zur Hölle machst du da?!


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle machst du da?!



Also auf der rechten seite aufm ersten Bild klemmt das Kabel mit der Netzspannung, 2 Adrig, das Schwarze Kabel oben in der Klemme, und das blaue kabel unten in der klemme

Links klemmen beide in der ersten klemme, weil irgendwo muss das ja hin 

/edit: ihr habt recht, bisher hatte ich nur mit solchen allpoligen schaltern zutun, aber die gibts wohl nicht mehr

Wo muss denn da welches Kabel rein?
Weil wenn ich mit dem Schalter durch bin, ist das die letzte Elektroinstallation in meiner Bude, das ist das einzige woran es jetzt scheitert >.<


----------



## joyraider (25. September 2015)

WTF wasn das für ne konstruktion auf den Bildern ?

ein einfacher ausschalter wird so auf gebaut http://www.frag-den-heimwerker.com/assets/images/schaltplan_lichtschalter.jpg

Hast du ne Aufputz-Abzweigdose da irgendwo noch wo das kabel hin geht ?

Weil so wie ich das sehe gehen L und N zusammen auf den Stromführenden eingang und L und N auf den Abgang somit würde das nicht so ganz gehen du Brauchst wie im dem Bild gezeigt den Schaltkontakt wo vom Schalter weg geht auf die Lampe oder den Verbraucher und N vom Verbraucher oder Lampe zurück in die Abzweigdose bzw direkt auf den Sicherungs kasten in die N schiene.


Das bei die manches noch in 2 Adriger form ausgeführt ist liegt daran das es früher nicht bei den Steckdosen den PE leiter gab  Klassische Nullung TN-C Netz (Schutzkontaktstecker ), wird eine alter Wohnung modernisiert so wird im regel fall der PEN leiter im HAK aufgespalten auf PE und N  Moderne Nullung TN-S Netz und so wird es weiter geführt in den Sicherungs kasten und von dort auf die Verbraucher : Lampen ,Steckdosen , Herd , Elektroheizung .

Falls du eine Alte Steckdose austauschen willst und diese die Alte Nullung haben dann verbindest du den N Blaue Ader und den Schutzkontakt PE Grün-Gelbe Ader


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

Moin

Also alles ab der Steckdose hat auch den PE Leiter
Nur meine Lampe hat halt nur Blau und Gelb weshalb ich auch bis dahin das 2 adrige Kabel verwenden wollte.
In der Doppelsteckdose habe ich mir nen Wolf gefrickelt, da ich starren Draht verwendete, und dort geht das Kabel rein, dann ueber die beiden Dosen, und dann das Kabel fuer die Lampe raus  Ich denke davon mach ich auch lieber nen Bild morgen

Also mein Presslufthammer laesst sich immerhin an beiden Dosen betreiben ohne das die abrauchen

Das kabel geht also direkt in meine Doppelsteckdose.


----------



## joyraider (25. September 2015)

An den Dosen ist die alte nullung noch trotzdem bräuchtest du den N leiter damit die Funzel überhaupt mal an geht


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> An den Dosen ist die alte nullung noch trotzdem bräuchtest du den N leiter damit die Funzel überhaupt mal an geht


? 

Also an meiner Steckdose habe ich Gruengelb, Blau und Schwarz

Das Kabel fuehrt Schwarz und Blau zu dem Schalter, und die Funzel braucht ja auch blau und gruen

Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht:

Da auf Blau keine Spannung anliegt, bzw. nicht anliegen sollte, wollte ich beide blauen Kabel direkt verbinden, und das Schwarze kabel rechts in den Schalter, und das andere schwarze kabel der lampe links in den Schalter

Schade das es nix allpoliges mehr gibt


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (25. September 2015)

Nur so als Info selbst wenn du selbst verkabelst muss es ein Elektriker(meister) abnehmen!
Wegen Sicherheit und so.
Würde bei deiner Ahnungslosigkeit echt die Pfoten von Lassen oder haben deine Sicherungen schon nen Kurzschluss?


----------



## joyraider (25. September 2015)

mach es so nimm den schwarzen draht von der steckdose leg ihn auf dem schalter und nimm den anderen schwarzen draht wo von der lampe geht auch auf dem schalter aber auf die andere seite vom schalter und verbinde blau durch bis zur lampe und den PE auf das gehäuse von der lampe


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> mach es so nimm den schwarzen draht von der steckdose leg ihn auf dem schalter und nimm den anderen schwarzen draht wo von der lampe geht auch auf dem schalter aber auf die andere seite vom schalter und verbinde blau durch bis zur lampe und den PE auf das gehäuse von der lampe


Naja, ich hab ja keinen PE


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. September 2015)

Allpolig ist zumindest bei ner simplen Lampe auch totaler Quatsch. Den Schalter verdrahtet man eigentlich so.

Schwarze/braune Ader von der Sicherung (die Ader die unter Saft steht) in eine Klemme (meistens farbig makiert), die schwarze/braune Ader zur Lampe an eine gegenüberliegende Klemme. Die beiden Blauen (Null bzw Neutralleiter) zusammenklemmen (Wagoklemme) und den Schutzleiter ebenfalls mit ner Wago verbinden, sofern vorhanden.

Aber ich hoffe du hast ne gute Versicherung, wenn des bei dir mal knallt, haste ordentlich Probleme am Hals. Das ist ja schon fast gemeingefährlich, was du dir da leistest. 
Und wie ist das mit den Sicherungen zu verstehen? sind das 2x 63A NH Sicherungen oder 63A D02?
Egal wie du es anstellst oder wen du verklagen musst, aber schaff dir ne ordentliche Installation an.


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

Ises denn Schlimm wenn die Lampe zwar ein Metallgehaeuse hat, aber keinen Platz fuer nen PE Leiter?
Also ich habe 1x 63A NEOZED Sicherung drin am Anschluss vor dem FI


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. September 2015)

Auf dem Bild sieht das so aus als ob du Kurzschluss von Neutral auf Phase hast.  Und Metalllampe ohne Schutzleiter geht mal gar nicht.

Lass das nen Elektriker machen!

Wenn ich allein schon diese Abisolierung sehe wird mir schlecht. Das kann man auch ordendlich machen...


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. September 2015)

Vor Leuten wie dir hätte ich echt angst in nem Mietshaus.....

Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung und bringst durch deine Bastelei evtl. Hausbewohner in Gefahr.

Mal im ernst:
Wenn die Bude mal abfackelt und man sieht was du da zusammengekabelt hast, kann das echt ärger geben. :\


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht das so aus als ob du Kurzschluss von Neutral auf Phase hast.  Und Metalllampe ohne Schutzleiter geht mal gar nicht.
> 
> Lass das nen Elektriker machen!
> 
> Wenn ich allein schon diese Abisolierung sehe wird mir schlecht. Das kann man auch ordendlich machen...


Ja sieht so aus^^ aber ises nicht, weil Phase und N liegen auf verschiedenen Klemmen

Das Abisolieren ist leider schwierig, da es Kabel fuer den Aussenbereich und fuer Baustellen sind
Die kriege ich mit meiner Abisolierzange kaum durch

Also aktuell klemmt alles an meiner Doppelsteckdose


ALTERNATIV, ginge auch die Konstruktion hier im Bild

Waere das besser? Dann kann ich immerhin den PE anklemmen


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (25. September 2015)

XD Dauerbrenner oder du schaltest Lampe UND Steckdosen...


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> XD Dauerbrenner oder du schaltest Lampe UND Steckdosen...



Ups, da soll nen Schalter zwischen Lampe und Dose sein


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ises denn Schlimm wenn die Lampe zwar ein Metallgehaeuse hat, aber keinen Platz fuer nen PE Leiter?
> Also ich habe 1x 63A NEOZED Sicherung drin am Anschluss vor dem FI



Ich sag´s mal so, solange keiner an das Gehäuse kommt, wenn es unter Spannung steht, besteht keine Gefahr. Allerdings ist dann Gefahr im Verzug.
Und die Sicherung (3polig oder 1polig?) sichert was alles ab, also wieviel Geräte?


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ich sag´s mal so, solange keiner an das Gehäuse kommt, wenn es unter Spannung steht, besteht keine Gefahr. Allerdings ist dann Gefahr im Verzug.
> Und die Sicherung (3polig oder 1polig?) sichert was alles ab, also wieviel Geräte?



Also das Ding sichert 3 Etagen ab, halt alles bis auf die Kueche 

Sind viele viele Geraete, kann dir keine genaue Zahl geben
Aber vorallem wenn meine Server alle aufeinmal hochfahren, ist das Ding im Arsch

Waere diese Variante denn i.O.?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (25. September 2015)

Es wird besser


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Es wird besser


Was ist denn noch auszusetzen?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (25. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was ist denn noch auszusetzen?


Der restliche Haushalt...


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Der restliche Haushalt...



Das kommt irgendwann mal^^
Hat mich schon genug nerven gekostet damals mal den FI zu wechseln.

Ist die Schaltung mit der Luesterklemme denn i.O.? Weil viele haben ja irgendwie Panik vor Luesterklemmen, aber ich habe die immer ganz gerne verwendet, ueberall


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. September 2015)

Und da ist keine Unterverteilung mit n´ paar kleineren Sicherungen (10A, 16A) dazwischen? 
 Was deine Zeichnung angeht, so kann man es machen, aber wohl wäre mir dabei nicht.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (25. September 2015)

Hol wenigstens für deine 20€ was vernünftiges um zu entmanteln und das ein oder andere doch sicheres Elektrikzubehör


----------



## Knogle (25. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Und da ist keine Unterverteilung mit n´ paar kleineren Sicherungen (10A, 16A) dazwischen?
> Was deine Zeichnung angeht, so kann man es machen, aber wohl wäre mir dabei nicht.



Ja, halt nur die 2 , 1 fuer Kueche und 1 fuer den Rest der Bude
Das wars^^
Der Stromzaehler loest sich auch langsam auf, und brummt stark

Das hoert sich oft so an, wie die Koronaentladungen die ich mit meinem Roentgentrafo hatte, da knallts immer wieder laut in dem Stromzaehler wenn man mal das Ohr dranhaelt


----------



## efdev (25. September 2015)

Metallgehäuse ohne PE würde ich nicht machen! 
Hab hier im Fachwerk auch son Kram liegen unter anderem noch Stoffleitungen  und eigentlich nirgends PE, noch dazu sind die Farben hier nicht von Relevanz .
Deswegen mein Tipp auch wenn es bei dir etwas anders aussieht hol dir wen mit Ahnung also einen Elektriker die haben das nicht zum Spaß gelernt


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Metallgehäuse ohne PE geht vorrausgesetzt unter 50 Volt Wechsel  darum sindt ja auch die ganzen LED Spots ohne PE bzw die Spotz allgemein da ja ein vorschalt gerät davor ist wo die 230 Volt runter regelt.
Nochwas wegen deinen Farben , früher vor ein paar drölf jahren gab es keine richtige normung , da war es gang und gebe verscheiden farbige aderen für alles zu nehmen . Habe gestern in der Arbeit ein Schalter gewechselt mit den farben Grün und violett . Im haus von meiner Oma das um die 60er jahre gebaut wurde sind zum teil auch noch alte adern drinne im rohr die Herdanschlussdose hat zum Beispiel die Adern Gelb Rot und Violett und Blau .

Trotzdem wenn dir deine Gesundheit und die deiner Familie Wichtig ist Ruf einen Elektriker die sind nicht teuer und  Gesundheit geht vor geld


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

So
Habe nun das Gewusel mit den 4mm Kabeln in der Doppelsteckdose durch ne einfache Klemme ersetzt, DIESMAL auch 3 Adrig bis zur Lampe 


Hab mich da extra beim OBI beraten lassen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Das ist maximal 2,5mm², 4mm² würdest du garnicht in die Kontaktklemmen reinstecken können.
Warum der Schutzleiter beim oberen Kabel abgeschnitten ist und nicht in die Klemme reingeht musst du mir aber nochmal erklären.


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Das ist maximal 2,5mm², 4mm² würdest du garnicht in die Kontaktklemmen reinstecken können.
> Warum der Schutzleiter beim oberen Kabel abgeschnitten ist und nicht in die Klemme reingeht musst du mir aber nochmal erklären.



Ist 2,5mm ausreichend?

Naja weil ich anfangs dachte,, dass in den Schalter nur Schwarz und Blau passen, genau wie in die Lampe 
Deshalb konnt ich alles wieder rausreissen damit ichs 3 adrig mache 

Bin soweit gekommen 
Gibts Tipps wie ich das mit der Verkabelung in der Dose besser hinkriege? Weil das war ja echt derbe schwierig


----------



## keinnick (26. September 2015)

Die Leute, die sich hier im Forum sonst wegen Single- und Multirail-Netzteilen ständig den Kopf einschlagen, sollten lieber mal durch Deine Elektro-Threads gucken. Da hätten sie tatsächlich etwas, an dem sie sich hochziehen können. 

Ganz im Ernst: Lass Dir das Ganze mal von einem Elektriker zeigen, bevor Du Dich an solche Dinge wagst. Ist nicht böse gemeint aber das kann echt ins Auge gehen und im schlimmsten Fall kommen dabei Menschen zu schaden. Wenn ich lese, dass Du die komplette Elektroinstallation in Deinem Haus mit diesem Kenntnisstand selbst gemacht hast, dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Das ist ne billige Aufputz, da gibts nicht´s zu verbessern. Außer darüber ne Abzweigdose mit Wagoklemmen bestücken und schalter und S.dose parallel rausführen, also dein Bild aus #21, allerdings mit Wago statt LK und ne Dose drum.

Und ja, 2,5mm² ist ausreichend, normalerweise ist sogar 1,5mm² ausreichend, außer bei längeren Strecken (~ >16-17m Kabellänge)


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

Mit den Wagoklemmen versuche ichs mal hinzubekommen

Also der Schalter ist nun korrekt verkabelt, Null und PE sind mit einer verbunden mit 2 Luesterklemmen unter dem Schalter
Der Saft fliesst nur bis zum Schalter, dann ist Sense 
Ist jetzt der Schalter am Ende?

Und wie siehts mit der Stabilitaet aus?
Da braucht nur einer sich mit vollem Gewicht und Gewalt an das Kabel zu haengen, dann ist der Schalter + Lampe und Kabel weg 


Dann noch ne Frage
Warum ist eigentlich beim Herd auch ne LK verbaut? Ist das zulaessig?

/edit:

Habe gerade gesehen, dass das mit den Luesterklemmen ne heikle Sache sein kannn..
Gibt es denn alternativen?
Also ich brauche etwas, wo ich 1 Kabel Eingang habe, und 2 Abgaenge fuer jede Ader

MfG


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Nimm Wago klemmen da kannste bis zu 8 Kabel ren stecken , vorrausgesetzt du hast die 8er klemme . Wagos sind das einfachste was es gibt kabel abisolieten ader in klemme stecken und einrasten lassen ist schraubenlos


Die da ist ne 5er klemme geht bis zu 2,5 qmm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir im geschäft nehmen für Steckdosen  und Zuleitungen 2,5 qmm NYM-J und vom Schalter ab zur Lampe NYM-J 1,5 qmm


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> Nimm Wago klemmen da kannste bis zu 8 Kabel ren stecken , vorrausgesetzt du hast die 8er klemme . Wagos sind das einfachste was es gibt kabel abisolieten ader in klemme stecken und einrasten lassen ist schraubenlos
> 
> 
> Die da ist ne 5er klemme geht bis zu 2,5 qmm
> ...



Das sieht ja garnicht mal so uebel aus
Und die sind besser als Luesterklemmen?

Wenn ja, dann mach ich die aufjedenfall dran, nervt gerade bisschen, das die Kabel bei den Klemmen immer rausrutschen >>< wenn ich das Kabel auch nur beruehre


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

ja sind besser wie Lüsterklemmen darum verwendet die fast jeder elektrofach betrieb , die bekommst du sogar mit anderem namen in jedem Bauhaus und co einfach danach fragen


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> ja sind besser wie Lüsterklemmen darum verwendet die fast jeder elektrofach betrieb , die bekommst du sogar mit anderem namen in jedem Bauhaus und co einfach danach fragen



Okay das mach ich dann schonmal
Meine Steckdose funktioniert auch wieder

Nun scheiterts aber aktuell nur am Schalter

Die Luesterklemmen in der Dose werde ich dann Montag austauschen durch diese Wago Klemmen da

Also so schaut der Schalter aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal alles korrekt verkabelt eigentlich
Phase links, Phase rechts, PE und PE mit Luesterklemme verbunden, und Null und Null ebenfalls

Also es kommt aufjedenfall der Saft nur bis zum Schalter, dannach meldet mein Spannungspruefer nix mehr


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Jetzt mal ne frage hat der schalter 2 schalter drauf ( 2 wippen ) ? kauf dir ein richtigen 2 poligen Spannungsprüfer diese Schraubenzieher sind schrott und lassen sich nur benutzen um schrauben anzuziehen .

Mach mal ein bild vom kompletten schalter also mit gehäuse und abdeckung .

Und man misst immer von Phase auf null bei einem Schalter oder Steckdose


----------



## efdev (26. September 2015)

Darf man als Elektroniker Luesterklemmen überhaupt noch Verwenden ?


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne frage hat der schalter 2 schalter drauf ( 2 wippen ) ? kauf dir ein richtigen 2 poligen Spannungsprüfer diese Schraubenzieher sind schrott und lassen sich nur benutzen um schrauben anzuziehen .
> 
> Mach mal ein bild vom kompletten schalter also mit gehäuse und abdeckung .
> 
> Und man misst immer von Phase auf null bei einem Schalter oder Steckdose


Nene ich habe keinen Luegenstift
Ich habe so nen elektronischen der die elektrischen Felder erkennt, und dann meldet ob da saft drauf ist

Habe sonst auch alternativ noch nen 50 euro Multimeter
Also nicht von Phase auf PE?

Der Schlalter hat nur 1 Schalter, also nur 1 Wippe
Der andere is Fake


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Darf man als Elektroniker Luesterklemmen überhaupt noch Verwenden ?



Also einmal war nen Elektriker hier, der hat hier auch reichlich Luesterklemmen gespammt fuer alles moegliche


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Ich messe bei ner lampe immer Phase auf N weil N ja der R[ckleiter ist bei ner Lampe


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

Sind die Wagos eigentlich auch wirklich sicher? Das heisst, die Kabel rutschen nicht so einfach raus?
Und 16A gehen da auch? Wobei bei mir eigentlich sogar 63A gehen mit der Sicherung


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

ja sind sie da ist wie so ne klemme drinne wo unter spannung steht und beim  kabel reinschieben sich ausdehnt und in das weiche kupfer sich rein frisst


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Die 63 Ampere ist deine Hauptsicherung und die 16 Ampere deine vorsicherung du musst es dir so vorstellen 


Hausanschluss an den HAK meist so ein 4 Eckiger kasten  63 Ampere der geht auf deinen Sicherungskasten wo deine lampe mit 16 Ampere abgesichert ist


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> Die 63 Ampere ist deine Hauptsicherung und die 16 Ampere deine vorsicherung du musst es dir so vorstellen
> 
> 
> Hausanschluss an den HAK meist so ein 4 Eckiger kasten  63 Ampere der geht auf deinen Sicherungskasten wo deine lampe mit 16 Ampere abgesichert ist



Aber ich habe nur Hauptsicherung, keine weiteren Sicherungen
Also diese 63A Neozed Sicherung, da haengt alles andere an einer Luesterklemme dran


Manchmal faengt es an zu stinken bei sehr viel Last, aus unerklaerbaren Gruenden


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Aber ich habe nur Hauptsicherung, keine weiteren Sicherungen
> Also diese 63A Neozed Sicherung, da haengt alles andere an einer Luesterklemme dran
> 
> 
> Manchmal faengt es an zu stinken bei sehr viel Last, aus unerklaerbaren Gruenden



Kabel werden unter lasst zu Heiß, Kunststoff schmort weg.


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Kabel werden unter lasst zu Heiß, Kunststoff schmort weg.



Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was kann ich da machen?



Nicht alles an einer Sicherung hängen max. 3500 Watt für ne 16 Ampere Sicherung! Ambesten  eine pro Raum.
Und erst von diesen Sicherungen auf deine 63 Ampere Haussicherung!
Sonst brennt deine Lüsterklemme irgendwann wird nämlich der Hotspot sein.


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

Hm, meinste es ist besser das von nem Elektriker machen zu lassen? Weil ich habe da keine anderen Sicherungen

Naja btw. wieviel halten diese Luesterklemmen denn aus? 
Bei mir in der Bude sind ausschliesslich Luesterklemmen verwendet worden, keine Wagoklemme oder sonst was


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Ja lass das ein Elektriker machen , und schlies gleichzeitig ne Gute Hausrat versicherung ab gegen Brandschäden und sonstiges


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

So nun zur Lampe
Meint ihr der Schalter ist kaputt? Oder warum geht das nicht :/
Also wenn ich den Schalter ueberbruecke klappt es


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

dein Schalter hat 2 Schalt stellungen ein Öffner und ein Schliesser piepse es durch wo da wo er beim schalter betätigen piepst das kabel anschliessen wo an die lampe geht


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hm, meinste es ist besser das von nem Elektriker machen zu lassen? Weil ich habe da keine anderen Sicherungen



Das versuchen wir seit 3 Seiten zu erklären! ich nutz 20 post pro Seite.


Knogle schrieb:


> Naja btw. wieviel halten diese Luesterklemmen denn aus?
> Bei mir in der Bude sind ausschliesslich Luesterklemmen verwendet worden, keine Wagoklemme oder sonst was



Ein 1,5 mm2 Kabel ist für ne 16 Ampere Last Ausgelegt zu einer 16 Ampere Sicherung wie gesagt max 3500 Watt.
16x230 wären zwar 3680 Watt aber man Braucht ja Reserve sonst käme die Sicherung jedes mal.
Deine 2.5 mm2 Kabel wären Richtung 25 Ampere Geeignet könntest ja alles Rund um die eine Stelle erstmal auf 2 Klemmen Aufteilen und die 2.5 mm2 Kabel Davor und Danach verlegen.


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

Wat? nochmal von vorn 
Also ises falsch verkabelt auf meinem Bild?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wat? nochmal von vorn
> Also ises falsch verkabelt auf meinem Bild?



Dein Wechselschalter hat die Möglichkeit mit einem Eingang 2 Ausschaltungen zu realisieren.
Dieser müsste mit 1 oder L gekennzeichnet sein!


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Dein Wechselschalter hat die Möglichkeit mit einem Eingang 2 Ausschaltungen zu realisieren.
> Dieser müsste mit 1 oder L gekennzeichnet sein!



Leider ist auf der Rueckseite garnix gekennzeichnet


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

Dann hilft nur durchtesten wie schon Geschrieben wurde eventuell ist das Ding eh defekt mitlerweile da hilft eh nur Neukauf.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Wieviel Klemmen hast du oben und unten? Wenn´s ein Doppelschalter ist (sieht so aus) dann musst du die ggü liegende Klemme und mittlere Klemme benutzen.
Zum Herd: Kabel aus der Wand und mit LK geklemmt, oder über ne Herdanschlussdose?
Zur nur D02 63A Sicherung für deine Bude, hab ich ja schon per pn was geschrieben


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Wenn du nen Elektriker Rufst wird der sowieso nicht den gekauften schalter von dir nutzen , weil er sich ja absichern muss wegen garantie und Folge Schäden sei es nur ein Brandfall wegen überlastung deiner leitungen vor der Sicherung


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wieviel Klemmen hast du oben und unten? Wenn´s ein Doppelschalter ist (sieht so aus) dann musst du die ggü liegende Klemme und mittlere Klemme benutzen.
> Zum Herd: Kabel aus der Wand und mit LK geklemmt, oder über ne Herdanschlussdose?
> Zur nur D02 63A Sicherung für deine Bude, hab ich ja schon per pn was geschrieben



Kann ich dann immerhin auch 63A aus der Dose ziehen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Vorher fackelt die Dose ab. Danach das Kabel. Und zum Schluß deine Butze. Und dann haste garantiert kein Geld mehr für´n Elektriker


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kann ich dann immerhin auch 63A aus der Dose ziehen?


max 60 Ampere Rest ist Sicherheit 60x230 sind  13800 Watt.
Versuch das mal auf dein Haus aufzubrauchen!

Edit: Du meintest nicht wortwörtlich Eine Dose oder Knogle?


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

Naja theoretisch waere es ja moeglich, aber vll. Macht das die LK an der Neozed nicht mit


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> max 60 Ampere Rest ist Sicherheit 60x230 sind  13800 Watt.
> Versuch das mal auf dein Haus aufzubrauchen!
> 
> Edit: Du meintest nicht wortwörtlich Eine Dose oder Knogle?



Durchlauferhitzer mit Stecker


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (26. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Durchlauferhitzer mit Stecker


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Ruf nen Elektriker


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> Ruf nen Elektriker



Nur fuer den Lichtschalter der noch fehlt?


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

Ja die 50 euro müssten dir doch dein leben wert sein oder ?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Naja theoretisch waere es ja moeglich, aber vll. Macht das die LK an der Neozed nicht mit



Das macht nicht nur die LK mit, sondern das Kabel ist für solche Belastung nicht ausgelegt. 

Hier, lies dir das durch und ruf n´ Elektriker: Leitungsberechnung


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> Ja die 50 euro müssten dir doch dein leben wert sein oder ?



Naja^^ aber das klingt doch doof, wenn ich ne fertige Konstruktion habe, aber nur an nem Schalter scheitere^^, weil dieser scheinbar nicht funktioniert, obwohl alles korrekt drinnen steckt

Habe den mal durchgemessen, bekomme am einen Ende leider keine Spannung :/ also ist der Schalter hin


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Du hast keine "fertige Konstruktion", du hast Pfusch und zwar allererste Güte

lies dir das verlinkte PDF durch, dann siehste das ganze etwas anders


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Du hast keine "fertige Konstruktion", du hast Pfusch und zwar allererste Güte



Wie kann ichs denn verbessern?
Habe die LK bei meiner Lampe jetzt schon durch 3 Wagos aus meinem Werkzeugkasten ausgewechselt

Aber was muss ich bei der Lampe dann mit dem Querschnitt beachten?
Die zieht ja nur 4 Watt, brauch ich da mehr als meine 2,5mm?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Ich meine nicht deine Nachrüstaktionen, die sind in etwa nach Standard. Der Rest deiner Bude ist Pfusch.
Und die Lampe kannst du mit LK klemmen, die 60W hält die aus. Oder haste da n´ 400W Halogenstrahler dran?

Wagos benutzt man bei Steckdosen und Abzweigdosen, da wo n´ paar mehr Watt durchfließen

Hol dir n´ Elektriker, schildere ihm deine Lage (Abzahlungsplan) und lass dir nach deiner D02 Sicherung n´ Sicherungskasten setzen, wo deine Wohnung aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## Knogle (26. September 2015)

Wuerden denn LKs auch gehen wenn da nur mein Switch dranhaengt?
Also sind die LKs fuer die Hauptsicherung nicht geeignet, wenn da praktisch mein ganzer Haushalt an 1 Kabel haengt? 
Da fliessen doch bestimmt mehr als 60 W


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. September 2015)

Auch wenn über die Steckdose nie mehr als 2W gezogen werden, weißt du das auch in 5 Jahren noch? Sofern deine LK hinter der D02 solange durchhält.
Steckdosen immer mit Wagos, sofern die Klemmen an der Schuko nicht ausreichen. Abzweigdosen immer mit Wago´s. LK dürfen bei Leuchten verwendet werden, oder man verwendet Wago´s, bei flex Kabeln nimmt man Flex Wago´s


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wuerden denn LKs auch gehen wenn da nur mein Switch dranhaengt?
> Also sind die LKs fuer die Hauptsicherung nicht geeignet, wenn da praktisch mein ganzer Haushalt an 1 Kabel haengt?
> Da fliessen doch bestimmt mehr als 60 W


Deutlich mehr.


----------



## joyraider (26. September 2015)

also an deiner stelle würde ich alles bis auf die steckdosen mit 16qmm anschliessen so ist ausgeschlossen das sich die kabel erwärmen und die ummantelung schmilzt


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. September 2015)

Also, wenn ich mir als Mechatroniker-Azubi (!) das so durchlese, bekomme ich Anfälle... das ganze Haus an einer einzigen 63A Neozed abzusichern ist - hm, "mutig" wäre untertrieben. Jeder Raum, oder höchstens zwei Räume gemeinsam, sollten mit einer LS-Sicherung abgesichert sein. Bei uns hat sogar die Waschmaschine eine eigene Sicherung. Der Herd für jede Phase eine (ist das nicht sogar Vorschrift?) und das gesamte Haus ist dann auf zwei FI-Schutzschalter (Neu: RCD) aufgeteilt. Erst dann kommen Stromzähler, Blitzschutz und HAK mit den 63A Messer-/ Panzersicherungen.

Wenns bei dir manchmal schon mit müffeln anfängt, wirds höchste Zeit fürn Elektriker, sonst hast du beim nächsten Benchen und nebenher was Kochen nen Kabelbrand. Prost Mahlzeit, wenn das die Versicherung mit bekommt... selbstverdrahtete Hausinstallationen müssen immer (!!!) von einer Elektrofachkraft abgenommen werden! Und dass so einer mal bei dir da war, bezweifle ich 

Bitte geh am Montag zum Telefon und ruf nen guten Elektriker an, es besteht mit dem momentanen Zustand deiner Installation Lebensgefahr! Dein Nachbar wöllte ich nich sein


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mir als Mechatroniker-Azubi (!) das so durchlese, bekomme ich Anfälle... das ganze Haus an einer einzigen 63A Neozed abzusichern ist - hm, "mutig" wäre untertrieben. Jeder Raum, oder höchstens zwei Räume gemeinsam, sollten mit einer LS-Sicherung abgesichert sein. Bei uns hat sogar die Waschmaschine eine eigene Sicherung. Der Herd für jede Phase eine (ist das nicht sogar Vorschrift?) und das gesamte Haus ist dann auf zwei FI-Schutzschalter (Neu: RCD) aufgeteilt. Erst dann kommen Stromzähler, Blitzschutz und HAK mit den 63A Messer-/ Panzersicherungen.
> 
> Wenns bei dir manchmal schon mit müffeln anfängt, wirds höchste Zeit fürn Elektriker, sonst hast du beim nächsten Benchen und nebenher was Kochen nen Kabelbrand. Prost Mahlzeit, wenn das die Versicherung mit bekommt... selbstverdrahtete Hausinstallationen müssen immer (!!!) von einer Elektrofachkraft abgenommen werden! Und dass so einer mal bei dir da war, bezweifle ich
> 
> Bitte geh am Montag zum Telefon und ruf nen guten Elektriker an, es besteht mit dem momentanen Zustand deiner Installation Lebensgefahr! Dein Nachbar wöllte ich nich sein



Nicht nur du als Mechatroniker, ich hab den Sch**** gelernt. Das solch eine Installation überhaupt in Deutschland existieren kann...


----------



## efdev (27. September 2015)

Die Installation kommt wahrscheinlich aus einer anderen Zeit und wenn ich daran Denke wie viele bei sich Daheim herum Werkeln ohne einen Plan, eigentlich ein Wunder das nicht mehr Abfackelt im Jahr.
Ich krieg schon nen Koller wenn ich bei mir was machen muss und wenn es nur ne Steckdose ist .(Am liebsten würde ich die gesamte Hausverkabelung bei mir neu machen)
Wobei alles auf eine Sicherung ist schon was besonderes  hatte ich bisher auch noch nie Gehört.

Ist aber OT sry.

@T
Wie schon erwähnt mal nen Elektriker kommen lassen und am besten einmal über alles Schauen lassen, dann müsste der dir eigentlich schon grob sagen können mit was zu Rechnen ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2015)

Bei uns ist es zwar richtig gemacht, aber ne Steckdose macht hier keiner, weil eben niemand Ahnung hat. Wenigstens Netzwerk ist relativ gefahrlos und trotzdem noch einfach.


----------



## efdev (27. September 2015)

Ich hab es zwar nicht als Elektriker gelernt war aber Teil meiner IT Ausbildung nur wenn schon über Blau also im Normalfall N der Strom kommt bin ich immer total begeistert


----------



## joyraider (27. September 2015)

Für was gibt es die Berufe wo man 3 1/2 jahre lernt ?? Genau damit sowas nicht passiert . 
Ich hab Elektroniker in Automatisierungstechnick gelernt bzw so heisst mein Beruf jetzt , aber selbst da haben wir einfache Elektroinstallationen gelernt wie diese Funktionieren und welche vorsicherung man nehmen muss .
 Mal angenommen deine Lampe hat 2000 Watt und dein versorgungsnetz hat 230 Volt da würde sogar eine 10 Ampere Sicherung langen , 10 Ampere Sicherungsautomaten gibt es werden auch verbaut da wo es zulässig ist .
Da ich aber in meinem Ausbildungs Beruf nichts gefunden habe arbeite ich jetzt als Energiegebäude Elektroniker sind zwar welten unterschiede aber das Grundsätzliche ist vorhanden .
Bei uns in der Firma werden sogar die Steckdosen von jedem Raum seperat von den Lampen abgesichert sowie auch Waschmaschine und trockner und Geschirrspüler eine eigene Sicherung hat und der Kühlschrank und Mikrowelle auch .
Bei mir in der Wohnung hab ich sogar weil ich mal Material günstig bekomme habe von der Arbeit jede einzelne Steckdose und Lampe mit 2 poligen FI`s abgesichert .


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Also bei mir ist aufn PE aus irgendnen Grund saft drauf

Achja das mit dem neozed kram undso hat damals das bauunternehmen gemacht, die haben hier zu beginn alles verkabelt, mit vielen bunten kabeln


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. September 2015)

Wie viel Volt liegen am PE an? Wenns nur ein paar Volt sind, wird's Phantomspannung sein, ansonsten hast du irgendwo nen Körperschluss, heißt: L1 (oder L2/L3) liegen an einem geerdeten Metallgehäuse an. Und dass die 63A-Sicherung da nicht auslöst, ist normal... deswegen immer mit kleinen LS-Automaten vorsichern.

Und, mal rein aus Interesse: Hast du den FI mal an der Prüftaste ausgelöst? Sollte man ab und zu mal machen, um zu schauen ob er noch funktioniert.


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist aufn PE aus irgendnen Grund saft drauf
> 
> Achja das mit dem neozed kram undso hat damals das bauunternehmen gemacht, die haben hier zu beginn alles verkabelt, mit vielen bunten kabeln



Warum hast Du das denn so überhaupt hingenommen und dann angefangen selbst dran zu basteln, statt denen zu sagen, sie sollen den Pfusch beheben?


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wie viel Volt liegen am PE an? Wenns nur ein paar Volt sind, wird's Phantomspannung sein, ansonsten hast du irgendwo nen Körperschluss, heißt: L1 (oder L2/L3) liegen an einem geerdeten Metallgehäuse an. Und dass die 63A-Sicherung da nicht auslöst, ist normal... deswegen immer mit kleinen LS-Automaten vorsichern.
> 
> Und, mal rein aus Interesse: Hast du den FI mal an der Prüftaste ausgelöst? Sollte man ab und zu mal machen, um zu schauen ob er noch funktioniert.



Also der FI ist irgendwie mechanisch blockiert
Der zuckt ein bisschen wenn ich draufdruecke, aber den kann man auch nicht umlegen, irgendwie blockiert
Es liegen etwa 8V an laut meinem Multimeter, zwischen Null und PE


@keinnick:
Weil die etwa nen Monat nachdem der Bau hier fertig war insolvent gegangen sind 
Und ich hatte keine Ahnung, fuer mich sah das alles i.O. aus, weil Strom hat ich ja


----------



## joyraider (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also der FI ist irgendwie mechanisch blockiert
> Der zuckt ein bisschen wenn ich draufdruecke, aber den kann man auch nicht umlegen, irgendwie blockiert
> Es liegen etwa 8V an laut meinem Multimeter, zwischen Null und PE
> 
> ...



Spätestens ab der Stelle sollte man Dringenst einen Elektriker zu rate ziehen das ist lebensgefährlich


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. September 2015)

Mechanische Blockade des Auslösehebels schränkt im Normalfall nicht die Funktion ein. Falls doch, gehört der ausgetauscht. Und wieder: Elektriker! Das bisschen Geld sollte einem sein Leben wert sein.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also der FI ist irgendwie mechanisch blockiert
> Der zuckt ein bisschen wenn ich draufdruecke, aber den kann man auch nicht umlegen, irgendwie blockiert
> Es liegen etwa 8V an laut meinem Multimeter, zwischen Null und PE
> 
> ...



Die Test-Taste, oder der Kippschalter? Wenn sich der Kippschalter nicht betätigen lässt, ist der FI hin, der hat sich festgebrannt (Kommt davon wenn man den als Sicherung verwendet, dafür ist der nicht ausgelegt)



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Mechanische Blockade des Auslösehebels  schränkt im Normalfall nicht die Funktion ein. Falls doch, gehört der  ausgetauscht. Und wieder: Elektriker! Das bisschen Geld sollte einem  sein Leben wert sein.



Doch. Der Kippschalter muss jedes mal leichtgängig aus und wieder anzuschalten sein, ansonsten hast du die Mechanische Blockade auch im Fehlerfall


----------



## Körschgen (27. September 2015)

Ich  würde da auch nicht wohnen wollen.
Ich habe schon Schäden durch falsche Elektro Installationen gesehen...das mag man sich nicht vorstellen.
Und häufig leiden unschuldige wie Kinder, deren Herzen vergeben nicht so leicht....


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Doch. Der Kippschalter muss jedes mal leichtgängig aus und wieder anzuschalten sein, ansonsten hast du die Mechanische Blockade auch im Fehlerfall



Ich hab gelernt, dass der innere Mechanismus auch auslöst, wenn der äußere Hebel blockiert wird. Bei Knogle's Haus bin ich mir da allerdings jetzt nich mehr so sicher


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Aber bisher hatte ich nur wenige male Probleme mit der neozed Sicherungen, da ist die mir abgeraucht, und dann ging nix mehr bis ich eine neue gekauft habe
Leider kann man die nicht einfach so umschaltet, und dann gehn die wieder
Koennte man nicht eigentlich alles auch einfach ohne die 63A Sicherung betreiben?

Ja der Kippschalter ist unbeweglich


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

Komplett ohne Sicherung? Ich glaube Du hast was falsch verstanden. Du solltest eher mehr als weniger Sicherungen in Deinem Haus verbauen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich hab gelernt, dass der innere Mechanismus auch auslöst, wenn der äußere Hebel blockiert wird. Bei Knogle's Haus bin ich mir da allerdings jetzt nich mehr so sicher



Das macht der dann allerdings nur einmal, und danach ist der FI hin. Der Summenstromwandler kontrolliert den Strom über Phase und Null, wenn der Strom jetzt n´ anderen Weg sucht (Schutz oder Körperschluß) löst dieser aus und unterbricht den Stromkreis. Ohne den Kippschalter bleibt dieser dann auch aus, und man kann sich den nächsten FI einbauen. 
Knogle kann ja die TEST-Taste drücken, wenn dann noch überall Strom ankommt, ist der Summenstromwandler nurnoch ne einfache Brücke.



Knogle schrieb:


> Aber bisher hatte ich nur wenige male Probleme mit  der neozed Sicherungen, da ist die mir abgeraucht, und dann ging nix  mehr bis ich eine neue gekauft habe
> Leider kann man die nicht einfach so umschaltet, und dann gehn die wieder
> Koennte man nicht eigentlich alles auch einfach ohne die 63A Sicherung betreiben?
> 
> Ja der Kippschalter ist unbeweglich



Klar, und wenn du n´ Kurzen baust, fliegt der Kasten auf der Straße in die Luft. Lies dir verdammtnochmal das 70seitige PDF von #77 durch, dann wirst hoffentlich auch du erkennen das du schleunigst etwas unternehmen musst (Elektriker!)


----------



## joyraider (27. September 2015)

Ich kann dir nen guten elektriker empfehlen der ist auch nicht teuer falls du im landkeis rastatt wohnst in Ba-Wü .


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nen guten elektriker empfehlen der ist auch nicht teuer falls du im landkeis rastatt wohnst in Ba-Wü .



Wenn seine Angabe im Profil richtig ist, wohnt Knogle nähe Köln


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

joyraider schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nen guten elektriker empfehlen der ist auch nicht teuer falls du im landkeis rastatt wohnst in Ba-Wü .


Meinst du ich komm bei kompletter neuverkabelung mit unter 1000 Euro aus? 

Ja ich wohne nahe Köln


----------



## Körschgen (27. September 2015)

Oha das is ja bei mir......
Ich habe keine Zeit^^ und keinen Bock auf so Bastelgeschichten, ich kann aber auch mal bei alten Kollegen fragen.

So sollte das jedenfalls nicht bleiben....


Knogle schrieb:


> Meinst du ich komm bei kompletter neuverkabelung mit unter 1000 Euro aus?
> 
> Ja ich wohne nahe Köln



Nee,bestimmt nicht. Keiner weiß was du da für ne Bastelei hast.
Wenn man nur grob neu verdrahten muss dann kann man das schwarz schaffen.
Aber Qualität kostet.


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> @keinnick:
> Weil die etwa nen Monat nachdem der Bau hier fertig war insolvent gegangen sind
> Und ich hatte keine Ahnung, fuer mich sah das alles i.O. aus, weil Strom hat ich ja



Ist das ein Neubau gewesen oder haben die versucht einen Altbau zu "modernisieren"?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Oha das is ja bei mir......
> Ich habe keine Zeit^^ und keinen Bock auf so Bastelgeschichten, ich kann aber auch mal bei alten Kollegen fragen.
> 
> So sollte das jedenfalls nicht bleiben....
> ...




Also wenn das bisherige was ich so mitbekommen habe stimmt, dann muss nur hinter der D02 Sicherung n´ Kasten gesetzt werden und die ganzen Kabel die da rangehen auf kleinere Sicherungen verteilt werden. ~300-500€ Materialkosten und der Rest fürn Elektriker


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist das ein Neubau gewesen oder haben die versucht einen Altbau zu "modernisieren"?


Isn  Neubau, und sollte anfangs nur provisorisch sein, aber dann wären se pleite


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

Ok, das ist ärgerlich. Erklärt dann aber natürlich den "Ist-Stand". Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, fehlt (wie PC-Bastler_2011 oben schrieb) aber ja "nur" der Verteiler. Der lässt sich ja nachrüsten.


----------



## Körschgen (27. September 2015)

Wenn ich da was machen würde. würde ich aber wohl ebenfalls sämtliche Dosen kontrollieren.
Wenn du magst kann ich dir jemanden vermitteln der sich das wenigstens mal ansieht.


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Ja waere nett wenn du jemand kennst


----------



## Körschgen (27. September 2015)

Werde mich nach der Woche mal mit dir in Verbindung setzen, ich habe leider ne riesen Baustelle vorzubereiten (500 Betten Hotel), sonst würde ich dich mal besuchen, aber ich schaff das leider zeitlich nicht.
Ich kenne aber einige die sich das mal angucken können.


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Hattw nen Elektriker fuer den Elektrikernotdienst hier

Der hat sich das 10 Minuten angeschaut und meinte schon das wird ne laengere Sitzung

Der kommt morgen wieder, hat mir aber meins Hauptsicherungen rausgedreht und mitgenommen
Habe deshalb diese jetzt ueberbrueckt, damit ich bis morgen 7 uhr strom hab


----------



## efdev (27. September 2015)

jo Knogle der hat die Sicherung nicht zum Spaß mitgenommen du wirst wohl bis Morgen um deinetwillen ohne Strom bleiben müssen.

Also Brücke raus und bis Morgen warten bitte.


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Also hier ist jetzt trotzdem dunkel aus irgendnem Grund

Bruecke ist zwar noch drin aber kein Saft mehr.
Werde morgen dann weiter berichten,die Bruecke mach ich dann raus

:editiert so habe die wieder rausgemacht


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

Ja, mach das mal. Und halt uns auf dem Laufenden. Ich hoffe, Du hast ein paar Kerzen zu Hause.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. September 2015)

Warum fehlt hier der Gefällt mir Button?
I like efdev
I like HighEnd111


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Meine Gefriertruhe braucht aber Saft
Die taut sonst ab


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2015)

Sonst frag einen Nachbarn, ob er was von deinem Gefriergut unterbringen kann. Ohne Sicherung betreibt man keinen Stromkreis. Du würdest ja auch nicht ohne Seil klettern, oder?


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. September 2015)

Hat niemand von deinen Bekannten ein Aggregat?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Meine Gefriertruhe braucht aber Saft
> Die taut sonst ab



Seh es positiv besser abgetaute Kühltruhe, als verbrannte Leiche zu enden.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hattw nen Elektriker fuer den Elektrikernotdienst hier
> 
> Der hat sich das 10 Minuten angeschaut und meinte schon das wird ne laengere Sitzung
> 
> ...



Sorry Knogle, dass ich das jetzt so sage, aber so langsam glaube ich du hast n´ Dachschaden. Du überbrückst allen ernstes eine Sicherung, dazu noch die einzigste die du hast? (Und ja ich hätt dir auch das D02 Element rausgedreht, bis ich den Pfusch beseitigen kann)



Knogle schrieb:


> Also hier ist jetzt trotzdem dunkel aus irgendnem Grund
> 
> Bruecke ist zwar noch drin aber kein Saft mehr.
> Werde morgen dann weiter berichten,die Bruecke mach ich dann raus
> ...



Hat das restliche Haus noch Saft? Wenn du Glück hast ist nur am Hausanschlusskasten deine Sicherung rausgeflogen. Sofern da nicht auch gepfuscht wurde


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Ja ich sehs ja ein, deshalb ist hier auch dunkel und ich bin mit meinem Handy unterwegs
Ne ist alles duster hier, garkein saft mehr, auch da nicht mehr wo die neozeds waren


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Im Keller müsste eig noch n Kasten hängen, wenn die D02 Sicherung nicht sogar die Sicherung im Hausanschlusskasten ist. Ist in deiner Straße noch das Licht an?


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Ja, ausser 2 Laternen leuchtet alles
Neben meinem Haus steht so ein Kasten von RWE

Kann aber im Keller gerade leider nix sehen, weil dunkel


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Dann ist wenigstens der Verteiler heile geblieben. Meld dich mal morgen nachdem der Elektriker da etwas gemacht hat, würde mich interessieren ob er den Pfusch erweitert oder da Sicherungen (bzw n´ Sicherungskasten) nachrüstet.


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Darf er den Pfusch denn "legal" erweitern?
Waere es schlimm gewesen wenn der Verteiler kaputt ist? Da ist doch bestimmt auch nur ne Sicherung zu wechseln gewesen, scheint ja alles 10 oder 20 mal abgesichert zu sein 
Als ich mir das mal in Thailand angeschaut habe, da war das genial, lagen einzelne Adern ohne extra Isolierung an jeder Lampe usw usw


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Darf er den Pfusch denn "legal" erweitern?
> Waere es schlimm gewesen wenn der Verteiler kaputt ist? Da ist doch bestimmt auch nur ne Sicherung zu wechseln gewesen, scheint ja alles 10 oder 20 mal abgesichert zu sein
> Als ich mir das mal in Thailand angeschaut habe, da war das genial, lagen einzelne Adern ohne extra Isolierung an jeder Lampe usw usw


Das ist auch nicht besser in Thailand dann 

Du hast nur momentan gar keine Absicherung. Diese Anzahl an Absicherungen hat ja schon ihren Sinn.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Nicht nur Thailand, da gibt´s nochmehr Regionen, wo sich n´ deutschen Elektriker niemals wegen Arbeit umschauen sollte, ausser er schmeißt alles gelernte über Bord.

Wenn das bisher geschriebene der Wahrheit entspricht, darf bzw muss er n´ Kasten hinter der Neozed anbringen und mit wenigstens B16 Automaten bestücken (Herd, Durchlauferhitzer, und andere Festinstallierte Verbraucher dann je nach Verbrauch B20/B25 oder höher bzw andere Charakteristik)


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

Bei meinem Nachbarn siehts 1:1 so aus wie bei mir
Haben so ne 3fach Haushaelfte, alles vom selben Bauunternehmen
Auch mit Luesterklemmen geloest dort

Gibts eigentlich Laender wo die Sicherheitsstandards fuer Elektrokram noch hoeher sind als hier?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Bei meinem Nachbarn siehts 1:1 so aus wie bei mir
> Haben so ne 3fach Haushaelfte, alles vom selben Bauunternehmen
> Auch mit Luesterklemmen geloest dort


Dann am besten gleich mal den Elektriker Rüberschicken. Wie gesagt, da herrscht Brandgefahr.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Dann kannste dem Elektriker ja n´ anonymen Tipp zukommen lassen


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Dann kannste dem Elektriker ja n´ anonymen Tipp zukommen lassen



Denkste den juckt das? 

Fande aber die Reaktionen genial, wie der Elektriker heute einfach nach 10 Minuten abgebrochen hat, und meinte "Das wird ne laengere Sitzung"  und mir dann einfach meine Sicherungen geklaut hat


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Denkste den juckt das?
> 
> Fande aber die Reaktionen genial, wie der Elektriker heute einfach nach 10 Minuten abgebrochen hat, und meinte "Das wird ne laengere Sitzung"  und mir dann einfach meine Sicherungen geklaut hat




Er muss jetzt die Stromkreise zuordnen, n´ Kasten anbringen und die Kabel auf Sicherungen verteilen. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt dürfte das Morgen erledigt sein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. September 2015)

Naja sonst hätte er sich im Falle eines Brandes mitschuldig gemacht, da er von dem Zustand gewusst hat und nichts gemacht hat.


----------



## bingo88 (27. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Denkste den juckt das?
> 
> Fande aber die Reaktionen genial, wie der Elektriker heute einfach nach 10 Minuten abgebrochen hat, und meinte "Das wird ne laengere Sitzung"  und mir dann einfach meine Sicherungen geklaut hat


Wenn du mit einer Schrottkarre zum TÜV kommst, wird die auch direkt stillgelegt. Da gibt es dann auch keine provisorische Plakette 

Jedenfalls hört sich das für mich als nicht-Elektriker ziemlich nach Baupfusch an...


----------



## Körschgen (28. September 2015)

Da du ja jetzt jemanden hast ( endlich), werde ich mir das ganze sparen.

Ich habe dir schon im ersten Thread gesagt du sollst einen Elektriker rufen.
Einem Volllaien wie dir dann noch Verkabelungstipps übers Internet geben grenzt ja schon an Wahnsinn...
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass du nicht nur keine Ahnung hast( also wirklich so gar nicht) sondern auch einfach ein Depp bist.
Kann ich nox anderes zu sagen....
Der Notdienst hat alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

So jetzt ist alles fertig
Die haben hier etwa 6 Stunden gearbeitet, und sogar Waende aufgerissen, weil angeblich ein Kabel da war, das einfach im "Nix" geendet ist, und einige andere Kabel einfach bunt waren, und das so nicht sein darf

Also der Fritze hat mir jetzt so 10 Sicherungen hin gemacht (denke ich) also solche Dinger wo ein Hebel dran ist, und darueber so ein grosses Ding wo ein Hebel dran ist, welches ausloest wenn man da auf so nem Testknopf drueckt

Vorher war noch ein RWE Typ da der meinen Stromzaehler abgebaut hat, weil der Elektrik Mensch einfach meinen ganzen Stromkasten abgerissen hat, und nen neuen dahin gebaut hat.

Also der hat sich alles angeschaut, und hat sogar gesagt, das der Grossteil der Sachen die ich selber gemacht habe, in Ordnung sind, nur nicht mehr zeitgemaess.

Ausserdem meinte er, dass die Luesterklemme in meiner Abzweigdose eigentlich kein Problem darstellt bis 16A, weshalb er das auch gelassen hat

Also die haben hier mega viel aufgerissen, neues Kabel rein, und wieder zugemacht, und viele meiner Steckdosen in allen Etagen umverdrahten
Nun habe ich 3 Adern, Gruen-gelb, Blau und Schwarz, wobei jetzt nurnoch auf Schwarz Spannung drauf ist
Im EG hatte ich zuvor sonst Violett Pink und Grau, und da war auf Violett und Grau Spannung

Das wars eigentlich auch schon 
Mein Wechselschalter war kaputt, wollte aber nicht das er nen neuen dranmacht, wollte das naehmlich aus eigenem Stolz selbst hinkriegen

Also letztendlich hat der Kerl hier alles neugemacht, bin mal gespannt was das kostet
Er ist auch mit 6 Leuten hier angerueckt, wohl sein ganzer Elektrobetrieb
Naja habe dem auch gesagt dass das nebenan auch so ist, und er wird sich mal umschauen

Das wars auch schon


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Sehr schön Freut mich das du jetzt eine nicht Lebensgefährliche Verkabelung in deinem Haus hast. 
Das mit deinen Schalter kriegst du noch hin.


----------



## joyraider (28. September 2015)

Ich will dir jetzt nicht die Freude verderben aber mit so ca 2000-3000 euro must du rechnen aber dafür hast du jetzt eine Elektroinstallation wo der VDE Norm entspricht


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> So jetzt ist alles fertig
> Die haben hier etwa 6 Stunden gearbeitet, und sogar Waende aufgerissen, weil angeblich ein Kabel da war, das einfach im "Nix" geendet ist, und einige andere Kabel einfach bunt waren, und das so nicht sein darf
> 
> Also der Fritze hat mir jetzt so 10 Sicherungen hin gemacht (denke ich) also solche Dinger wo ein Hebel dran ist, und darueber so ein grosses Ding wo ein Hebel dran ist, welches ausloest wenn man da auf so nem Testknopf drueckt
> ...




Der Vorteil an den neuen Sicherungen (die Dinger mit dem Hebel dran) ist der, dass du die nach einem Fehlerfall einfach wieder anschalten kannst, ohne ne neue Sicherung zu kaufen (die weißen Dinger die du vorher immer wechseln musstest)
Und der RCD (FI, das größere "Ding wo ein Hebel dran ist, welches ausloest wenn man da auf so nem Testknopf drueckt") sollte jetzt auch ordnungsgemäß funktionieren. Und das dir die Pfuschkabel wieder rausreißen hatte ich irgendwie geahnt. 
Zu LK hat jeder seine eigene Meinung, der muss nur einmal in die richtige Dose gucken und wird diese danach nurnoch Leuchten verwenden 

Wenigstens riskierst du nicht mehr dein Leben, wenn du mal n´ bischen mehr Watt ziehst, als vor dem Umbau


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

So jetzt meine Frage

Ich habe jetzt alles fertig von der Lampe her, und die leuchtet

PROBLEM:
Ich habe in meiner Abzweigdose Luesterklemme drinne, und 3 adern fuehren zur Lampe, und 3 sollen zur Dose fuehren
Aber ich kann nur entweder 1 von den beiden reinkriegen, weil sonst wieder irgendeine Ader aus der Klemme rausrutscht, und dann etweder Dose oder Lampe keinen Saft mehr hat
Gibts dazu eine Loesung?

Halten diese Wagos die Kabel WIRKLICH fest?

Wenn ja, sind die hier i.O.?

100 Stück Wago Klemme Verbindungsklemme transparent 4-pol. 2273-204 | eBay


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

die Schraube der LK gaaaaanz weit rausdrehen, beide Kabelenden übereinander legen (bzw nebeneinander) und festschrauben. Mit Wagos gehts leichter, einfach langgenug abisolieren (~5-7mm, auf jedenfall sollte kein Kupfer mehr zu sehen sein, bei entsprechenden Anstand zu anderen Adern ist das aber kein Problem) und reinstecken. Wenn man die Ader nurnoch per drehbewegung rausbekommt, hält das Jahre.


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> die Schraube der LK gaaaaanz weit rausdrehen, beide Kabelenden übereinander legen (bzw nebeneinander) und festschrauben. Mit Wagos gehts leichter, einfach langgenug abisolieren (~5-7mm, auf jedenfall sollte kein Kupfer mehr zu sehen sein, bei entsprechenden Anstand zu anderen Adern ist das aber kein Problem) und reinstecken. Wenn man die Ader nurnoch per drehbewegung rausbekommt, hält das Jahre.



Ja^^ Habe ganz weit aufgedreht, und dann muss ich richtig heftig biegen, da die blaue Ader bisschen zu kurz ist, und dann passt diese nicht mehr rein  , also wenn die anderen 2x 3 Adern drinnen sind, passt nur noch die blaue nicht mehr >.<
Ich hol mir dann mal diese Wago Dinger
Ist leider echt doof auf engen Raum mit den Luesterklemmen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Du versuchtst aber nicht grad die Dinger in eine einzige zu pressen oder? Das wäre der klassische Kurze + FI Auslösung

Ich befürchte schlimmes

Hier wie in diesem Vid gezeigt, nur das du noch ne dritte Klemmstelle für den Schutz hast





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBPg6oA-78o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Du versuchtst aber nicht grad die Dinger in eine einzige zu pressen oder? Das wäre der klassische Kurze + FI Auslösung
> 
> Ich befürchte schlimmes
> 
> ...


Ja genau so hab ichs

Also ich habe es so

1x Blau 1x Gelb 1x Schwarz als Kabel

Da haengt ne Luesterklemme ran

Als Abgang will ich 2x Blau, 2x Gelb und 2x Schwarz
Das heisst 2 Adern pro "Klemme" bzw. Abgang, das ist ziemlich uebel bei den Dingern, da die Enden halt immer etwas verbogen sind >.<

@Bastel
Mit abisolieren 7mm meinste doch sicher die Aussenisolierung oder, nicht die Adern richtig? 


Weiterhin ises echt uebel wenn die Dinger Kruemmungen an den Enden haben, dann verhaken die sich und gehen nicht ganz rein
Gibt es Moeglichkeiten so ne verbogene Ader gerade zu machen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Die Iso von den Adern, ja. 
Mit der Dose meinst du die Steckdose? Ahja, dann kanns etwas kanpp werden, da ist dann ne Wago die bessere Wahl. Oder, sofern von den 3 Kabeln 2x 1,5mm² vorhanden ist, die 2,5mm² in eine, und die 2x 15mm² Adern in die ggü liegende Klemmstelle


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (28. September 2015)

Sehr schön das du jetzt dir Hilfe vom Fachmann geholt hast!
War ja zum Heulen mit dir.
Aber so ne Bunte Verdrahtung wie beschrieben wurde, hab ich noch nie was von gehört.


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die Iso von den Adern, ja.
> Mit der Dose meinst du die Steckdose? Ahja, dann kanns etwas kanpp werden, da ist dann ne Wago die bessere Wahl. Oder, sofern von den 3 Kabeln 2x 1,5mm² vorhanden ist, die 2,5mm² in eine, und die 2x 15mm² Adern in die ggü liegende Klemmstelle



Also ich mach gleich mal nen Bild von meiner Klemme  dann kannste sehen wie das ausschaut


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

Also hier die Klemme.
Das Kabel ist fuer die Lampe, und das andere die Stromquelle

Nun muss auf der rechten Seite der Luesterklemme noch 3 weitere Adern rein, jedoch kriege ich das halt nicht richtig gebogen, da sonst wieder andere Kabel rausrutschen

Ich koennte natuehrlich wieder nen neues Kabel nehmen.. aber ka


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

und das dritte Kabel ist ein 1,5 oder 2,5? Ansonsten nimmst WAGO-Klemmen da gehen sowohl 1,5 als auch 2,5mm²


----------



## Körschgen (28. September 2015)

Joa Wagos ne....


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> und das dritte Kabel ist ein 1,5 oder 2,5? Ansonsten nimmst WAGO-Klemmen da gehen sowohl 1,5 als auch 2,5mm²



Also das 3te Kabel ist genauso dick wie das auf der rechten Seite, ich denke das ist 2,5mm

Weil das Problem bei den Luestern ist
Da muss man moeglichst wenig abisolieren, damit das ganze in das Gehaeuse passt
Ist das bei den Wagos etwa genau anders rum?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Abisolieren Teil I: Das Kabel

Das Kabel über die Dose legen und soweit abisolieren, dass die Adern von der einen bis zur anderen Seite reichen. Mit nem Jokari/Rundabmantler abisolieren.
Die Adern mit eben diesen (Rundabmantler) zwischen 5 und 7mm abisolieren und in die Wagoklemmen stecken.

Gibt bestimmt auch dazu n´ Youtube Vid





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KztKKdFZjfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Abisolieren Teil I: Das Kabel
> 
> Das Kabel über die Dose legen und soweit abisolieren, dass die Adern von der einen bis zur anderen Seite reichen. Mit nem Jokari/Rundabmantler abisolieren.
> Die Adern mit eben diesen (Rundabmantler) zwischen 5 und 7mm abisolieren und in die Wagoklemmen stecken.
> ...


Meinste ich sollte vorher vielleicht noch nen letzten Versuch mit der LK starten? 
Habe leider nur so ne Abisolierzange fuer Netzwerkkabel, die ist jezt schon langsam stumpf bei den Isolierungen der Aussenkabel da..

Warum macht der eigentlich nen Tutorial, wenn er am Anfang schreibt, dass nur autorisierte Leute sowas machen sollen? Die wissen sowas doch bestimmt


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Seitenschneider ? 
Damit geht das auch ich mach das sogar mit meiner Taschenmesser schere , alles eine Sache das willens und der Übung einfach darauf schauen das die Ader nicht Verletzt wird und alles ist gut.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Die Isolierung kannst du soagr mit nem stumpfen Messer entfernen, sieht zwar nicht schön aus, und sollte geübt sein, aber selbst ein stumpfer Rundabmantler ist ein Rundabmantler der funktioniert. Ich würde aufgrund schockierender Bilder einer Abzweigdose, welche mit LK bestückt war, nurnoch WAGO´s benutzen, außer bei Leuchten, wo nicht genug Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. September 2015)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Aber so ne Bunte Verdrahtung wie beschrieben wurde, hab ich noch nie was von gehört.



Stimmt, ich auch nicht. Sowas buntes hab ich bis jetzt nur an Steuerleitungen einer Orgel gesehen


----------



## Knogle (28. September 2015)

Gibts eigentlich auch sowas wie ne Zugentlastung die man danbauen kann?
Ich will zwar Wagos verwenden, aber bei den Luesterklemmen ist das so, rupft einer da kraeft dran, ist das Ding gern mal ab


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Ich hab mir das Video nicht ganz angesehen, aber an WAGO´s muss man ordentlich Kraft aufwenden, damit die Adern da rausgehen. Sofern du die nicht an den Kabeln ziehen musst, damit du die Adern in die WAGO´s stecken kannst, brauchst du keine Zugentlastung


----------



## Knogle (29. September 2015)

Soooooooooo
Habe mir da nochmal nen Wolf gedreht bei der Dose, aber mit den WAGO Klemmen hats letztendlich hingehauen!
Endlich rutschen die Dinger nicht mehr raus, haette nicht gedacht, dass die so gut sind, und brauchen wirklich kaum Platz

Werde mir noch direkt nen 100er Pack nachbestellen


----------

